# '18 Rough Ride



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

I have a 2018 6-speed manual, just below 60k miles. Yesterday it had a minor rattle when I was almost home, rattle went away when I let off the pedal and wasn't a constant rattle. This morning, I went to take my kid to school and as soon as I started moving forward in first gear, it felt very rough. Shifted to second and it felt like a tire was falling off. Lug nuts are all tight.
Turned around and went home, ran rough. 
Tank has 1/4 left, probably 300 miles on this tank so far. 
I used Hot Shot Secret when I filled this tank up. 
Fuel filter has less than 2000 miles on it. 

When I got home, I started it again and I payed more attention to it, seems like when accelerating it bogs down and gets really rough as if it may be a fuel issue. 

I just dropped the filter to see what condition it might be in, it still looks relatively new. There was some brownish colored sediment at the bottom of the filter housing. I bought a new filter today, have some fresh diesel (5 gallons), got a can of seafoam, and some clear-diesel tank cleaner. Facebook had some good suggestions, but I was wondering if there may be more here? Injectors may need replacing, system flush, bad fuel, were the suggestions I've gotten so far. Someone suggested maybe the EGR valve also.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Maybe the transmission flywheel has some problems? I think these manual transmissions have very troublesome dual-mass flywheels that can fail.


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

O I really hope not


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Does it rattle with a quick prod of the gas in neutral?

sounds like when my DMF locked up, yep. Very common with the diesel manuals too.


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

Not that I noticed. When it's idling I can rev it high and don't feel a thing

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> a quick prod of the gas


Ahem, Diesel engines have an accelerator pedal, not a "gas" pedal.

Just kidding, though. My coworker owns a Jetta TDI and when she says "gas station" or "get gas" I gently prod her and say "I hope you mean FUEL station, where you buy Diesel FUEL."


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Just kidding, though. My coworker owns a Jetta TDI and when she says "gas station" or "get gas" I gently prod her and say "I hope you mean FUEL station, where you buy Diesel FUEL."


I'm still surprised nobody has approached my wife in a panic when she is putting diesel in her Cruze.


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I'm still surprised nobody has approached my wife in a panic when she is putting diesel in her Cruze.


Had that happen in the auto zone parking lot when I was putting def in. Guy started yelling and almost running to stop me


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Ahem, Diesel engines have an accelerator pedal, not a "gas" pedal.
> 
> Just kidding, though. My coworker owns a Jetta TDI and when she says "gas station" or "get gas" I gently prod her and say "I hope you mean FUEL station, where you buy Diesel FUEL."


I always have to try to stop myself from being obnoxiously pedantic about this. Especially when someone is being nice offering to help "pay for gas" when we are on a trip ... is it for me to take home and use in my lawnmower? Haha.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I'm still surprised nobody has approached my wife in a panic when she is putting diesel in her Cruze.


I'm amazed, and weirdly a little disappointed, that this has yet to happen to me with the Cruze. It happened quite a few times with my Jeep, and has even happened with the two Mercedes, which were fairly common in diesel (the '78 was actually very rare in gas form in the US!). But never the Cruze. Doesn't happen with the Peugeot, but if they know enough to know what a Peugeot is, they know some took diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

nmunlin said:


> Had that happen in the auto zone parking lot when I was putting def in. Guy started yelling and almost running to stop me


I dispense ours in our driveway - have always waited to see our neighbors staring as I pour DEF into our trunk. 



BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I'm amazed, and weirdly a little disappointed, that this has yet to happen to me with the Cruze. It happened quite a few times with my Jeep, and has even happened with the two Mercedes, which were fairly common in diesel (the '78 was actually very rare in gas form in the US!). But never the Cruze. Doesn't happen with the Peugeot, but if they know enough to know what a Peugeot is, they know some took diesel.


Most people are probably still confused as to what the hell the Peugeot even is.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> I'm still surprised nobody has approached my wife in a panic when she is putting diesel in her Cruze.


One guy did at the oil company when I was fueling from the Diesel pumps. He was an oil company employee driving past and pulled in to stop me. Turns out I knew him from high school, so we chatted for a few minutes.

Four other fuel stations have TURNED THE PUMP OFF when I was fueling.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Maybe the transmission flywheel has some problems? I think these manual transmissions have very troublesome dual-mass flywheels that can fail.


Sounds like exactly what happened to me. I targeted the engine in troubleshooting the problem. It was the transmission. The flywheel and clutch pack failed with 15,000 miles. Dealer replaced the clutch pack, flywheel and slave cylinder under warranty. I hope the OP'S vehicle is still under warranty?


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

So today I drained all the fuel, added fresh fuel, change the fuel filter, put a little touch of seafoam, and that did nothing. 

Had the car towed to the dealership since I have an extended warranty, they just called and said the number one fuel injector is out and was causing the problem. It's apparently still covered under the manufacturer warranty so I'm cool with that. It actually had a engine code today. they did not tell me which code it was specifically but I'll find out when I pick the car up. 

They did mention a supply shortage so it could be a few days before the injector gets there


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

I talked to three different dealerships that told me nothing in the fuel system is covered outside of the 36k mile bumper to bumper warranty. I believe only the diesel injector for the DEF system is covered under the emissions warranty. I ended up having to buy my own. : (

Let us know the outcome. I'll be pretty mad if they were all wrong and should have covered mine.

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

He told me it was completely covered. Still waiting on the parts though as there's a shortage now


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

chadtn said:


> I talked to three different dealerships that told me nothing in the fuel system is covered outside of the 36k mile bumper to bumper warranty. I believe only the diesel injector for the DEF system is covered under the emissions warranty. I ended up having to buy my own. : (
> 
> Let us know the outcome. I'll be pretty mad if they were all wrong and should have covered mine.
> 
> ...


7 years/70,000 miles, whichever comes first, California Emission Control System Warranty coverage on Diesel fuel injectors in the following states: California, Connecticut, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Washington.


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> 7 years/70,000 miles, whichever comes first, California Emission Control System Warranty coverage on Diesel fuel injectors in the following states: California, Connecticut, Delaware, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, New York, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Vermont, and Washington.


Yeah I'm not one of those states. 

Did talk to him today and they didn't realize the retaining clips didn't come with the injector so that's all I'm waiting on at this point


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

So I just picked up the car, it was all covered under warranty. Seems like the problem is gone


----------



## chadtn (Feb 27, 2018)

nmunlin said:


> So I just picked up the car, it was all covered under warranty. Seems like the problem is gone


wow...That really irks me. I replaced two on my own dime after three dealers told me it wasn't covered. : ( I had to use my spare the other day so I ordered two more to have on hand. Dealer wanted $420 plus tax per injector to have them next day. Summit charges $138, but it takes six weeks to get them.

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## DWSCruze2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

nmunlin said:


> Had the car towed to the dealership since I have an extended warranty, they just called and said the number one fuel injector is out and was causing the problem.


I think what has been lost in the conversation is you putting in the 'hotshot'.

Let's say it actually did manage to dislodge some gummed up fuel in your injectors but... you stopped driving before you actually blew it all out the exhaust. Then, the gum resettled, this time plugging you up? 

And Seafoam... it has this wonderfully loyal following, including me at one time. However, I have read articles which convinced me that it has a formula which is not nearly as effective on today's automobiles as it was in the old days.

The dealer said you have a plugged up injector. If he changes it out, and it was the culprit, then well, your problem was that, a plugged injector. Note: It happened after you put in some cleaner. What would Sherlock Holmes think about that?

I only use those injector cleaners when I am going on a long trip, on the expressway, when I know I will be draining several tankfulls of gas (your case - fuel) and know I am gonna 'blow out the carbon'.

I hope you get back on the road, purring like a kitten.


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

DWSCruze2012 said:


> I think what has been lost in the conversation is you putting in the 'hotshot'.
> 
> Let's say it actually did manage to dislodge some gummed up fuel in your injectors but... you stopped driving before you actually blew it all out the exhaust. Then, the gum resettled, this time plugging you up?
> 
> ...


So far so good but I won't be putting that stuff back in there


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My '86 IROC got real pissed off when I put some kind of injector cleaner in the tank - I spent a good chunk of change (for a high-schooler, at least) trying to fix the problem...which went away entirely when I filled the car up.

I've always had good luck with Seafoam, but I don't tend to put it (or anything) in the tank after that experience (it wasn't Seafoam, but still) - I only use it via the vacuum lines.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MP81 said:


> My '86 IROC got real pissed off when I put some kind of injector cleaner in the tank - I spent a good chunk of change (for a high-schooler, at least) trying to fix the problem...which went away entirely when I filled the car up.
> 
> I've always had good luck with Seafoam, but I don't tend to put it (or anything) in the tank after that experience (it wasn't Seafoam, but still) - I only use it via the vacuum lines.


Marvel Mystery Oil used to be the best preventative fluid. Don’t know about modern formula, though. I used to add 4-6 ounces of MMO to every tank of fuel in gasoline vehicles and it kept injectors clean with a good spray pattern.


----------

